# Nupro cured ninjas alopecia!



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I've been giving my chis nupro 2x daily for almost a year now and have just noticed how much hair ninja has now he has been completely bald from the neck down since I got him at 7 weeks old he is now almost 6 years old! 

This is the one I use 










Some before pics (notice the white on his chest is just skin 0 hair)











































Here are the pics I took yesterday notice that same white patch on his chest 


































Baby and Angelica felt left out!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Woohoo great news!


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

I am gonna have to try this stuff. I have the same issue with Ruffio. I took him to a dermatologist. They suggested giving the hormone melatonin. I am going to try that to.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Ruffio N Reinas said:


> I am gonna have to try this stuff. I have the same issue with Ruffio. I took him to a dermatologist. They suggested giving the hormone melatonin. I am going to try that to.


Never heard of that does he have issues with the alopecia? Ninja never had anything except the baldness I bought these vitamins for baby's knee as it pops in and out once in awhile but just noticed ninjas hair growth! I really can't believe how much it has grown in never thought it would ever happen!


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow what a change  bet he is much cosier now too!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

That is absolutely a wonderful transformation!!! Wow! You should send those photos to Nupro. They will probably send you a free tub.


----------



## MonkeyJoey (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm going to try this with Monkey. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Never heard of that does he have issues with the alopecia? Ninja never had anything except the baldness I bought these vitamins for baby's knee as it pops in and out once in awhile but just noticed ninjas hair growth! I really can't believe how much it has grown in never thought it would ever happen!


The dermatologist just said it was just the way he is. He also has baldness up his legs and on his head. He didnt say it was alopecia, just the way he was. He said that the melatonin does something with the hair growth cycle. You can probably read about it online. I havent started giving it to Ruffio, but I plan too. If you would like I can double check the directions he gave me, and the brand that he told me would be best to buy, if you are interested in trying it to see if you can get more hair growth..

What size container is that? How often and how much nupro are you giving? I am for sure gonna give this stuff a try too


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Ruffio N Reinas said:


> The dermatologist just said it was just the way he is. He also has baldness up his legs and on his head. He didnt say it was alopecia, just the way he was. He said that the melatonin does something with the hair growth cycle. You can probably read about it online. I havent started giving it to Ruffio, but I plan too. If you would like I can double check the directions he gave me, and the brand that he told me would be best to buy, if you are interested in trying it to see if you can get more hair growth..
> 
> What size container is that? How often and how much nupro are you giving? I am for sure gonna give this stuff a try too


If you get the smaller container it comes with a tiny scoop I buy the big one since I have 2 chis so it comes with a giant scoop so I give 1 teaspoon twice a day on top of their acana kibble and add water it's like a gravy they love it! 

Ill have to check the exact size of the tub as I'm at work now but it's $32.99 and lasts me about 4-5 months (maybe longer) for 2 chis. So it's well worth the $ for the results it really helps with their joints.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> That is absolutely a wonderful transformation!!! Wow! You should send those photos to Nupro. They will probably send you a free tub.


I wish they would lol! I'm the only one at my local small pet store that buys it they told me lol I would recommend it to anyone! I really did not even think of it helping ninjas hair like I said I bought it for baby's knee lol I'm stunned at the results his chest was always ice cold I notice it coming in on his body in general but the chest was a significant change.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

That's amazing!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

That's awesome!

My Glory has CDA too and I've been giving her the same supplement, the Nupro Silver with Joint Support, once a day for 3 years and it has not made a difference with her alopecia.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

WOW!! He looks wonderful! I know you are thrilled!


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow amazing results! Do you know anywhere that sells it that ships to UK? X


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow awesome results!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I<3Charlie-chi said:


> Wow amazing results! Do you know anywhere that sells it that ships to UK? X


No idea I get mine from a local small pet shop they do not sell at the big stores that I know of? Maybe call around if you have any small shops some places might order in for you my store will order almost anything I request.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone I'm actually shocked the this happened but thrilled of course I miss kissing my bald mans skin tho lol


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Thanks everyone I'm actually shocked the this happened but thrilled of course I miss kissing my bald mans skin tho lol


It soo funny you say that. I tell my BF all the time I love to kiss Ruffio's chest. It always so cool and their skin is sooooo soft, it is the sweetest kisses ever! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

The skin is the softest!!! He always smells like my body spray since he's always on me it's the best lol


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

This is amazing. We have found nothing that helps with arnies thinning!!!!!!!! Thanks for posting. Now to find someone that ships to the uk


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awesome results sherri!!!!  u must be so so so ohappy! i would be over the moon and beyond :lol:


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

I need to try that, i gave missing link to my girls for a whole year and it didnt work. It worked in the begining but was uneffective later throughout the yr  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

For all the uk chi people try contacting the company maybe they will ship direct?


----------

